# NorCal Meet in Fairfield



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

Time for another Nor Cal Meet.

This time in Fairfield

All Nissan / Infiniti / Datsun BBQ 

(BBQ, Depends on availability of facilities of if someone brings a Grill)

Saturday June 26, Laurel Creek park, Fairfield, CA

For more info and registration...

http://www.team-driven.net/events/06-26-04/index.htm


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

to far for me  enjoy though


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

NiN_00 said:


> to far for me  enjoy though



U suck.. really, u do 

I'll be there I'm sure.. not too far for me!


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

bump


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Ok so this IS still happening right????


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

PoisonIV said:


> Ok so this IS still happening right????



Yeah.


----------



## the1_theDAve (Jul 13, 2003)

PoisonIV said:


> Ok so this IS still happening right????


For as much as i know, it is. I don't see why it would not be happening. (I love double negative.)

I'll be giving your BBQ utensils to Reggie to bring to you. Don't forget them this time, HEHE.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Sacto Caravan Info....*

Sacto Caravan Info:

Ones from the Sacramento Area, we will be meeting up at Southside Park in Midtown Sacramento. 8th and W st.

Direction:

Take Capital City Frwy (US50/Bus 80) west, exit at 10 St off ramp. Continue west on W st. You will pass 2 stop lights. Southside park is at the corner of 8th and W st. We will be some where in the middle. Be there at 11am. We will leave at 11:15am.

Any questions, PM me.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Bringing something to sit on and some shade might be a good idea. We may or may not be able to secure a picnic bench.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I wont be coming guys. My dad is sick. I dont wanna go into on here... but i hope ya'll have a great meet!


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Great meet, everyone. I had fun, hope you guys did, too. Efrain, as always, you remind me why being a vegetarian is boring. Too bad we didn't get to discuss a baseball meet (our forum is back up, by the way), but there were also quite a lot of other people I didn't get to chat with. Too much food and cars! Hey, Q!!! Thanks for being the cook, again. You know it just ain't a BBQ without the Q! Yeah, I know... hokey. I'll forgive you for the crazy caravan, burning down my table, and setting the trash can on fire, since you didn't burn the food and they turned out great... Except for the ones that fell on the floor. 

To those who were able to take pictures. Please contact us at the Team Driven web page so that we can put some of them up.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

i swear on Allah that i will make the next meet(should be street legal by then hehe)


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

BLegacy said:


> Too bad we didn't get to discuss a baseball meet (our forum is back up, by the way), but there were also quite a lot of other people I didn't get to chat with.



the meet was fun. met a few new people. i wasnt too fond of the parking though, it kind of spread people too much. 

we should look at the giants schedule to see what everyone who wants to go can make it. im open for any day.


----------

